# Master Sergeant Steve Hood



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Master Sergeant Steve Hood 
*Mississippi Department of Public Safety - Highway Patrol
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Friday, May 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 26 years
*Badge Number:* F-3
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Friday, May 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Charged with manslaughter
Master Sergeant Steve Hood was killed in an automobile accident while pursing a vehicle on Mississippi Highway Patrol 370 near the Lee County - Prentiss County line.

Sergeant Hood's vehicle left the roadway and struck a tree, causing fatal injuries. Witnesses were able to identify the vehicle that Sergeant Hood was pursuing. The driver was later arrested and charged with felony fleeing and manslaughter.

Sergeant Hood had served with the agency for 26 years. He is survived by his wife, two daughters, and son.
Agency Contact Information
Mississippi Department of Public Safety - Highway Patrol
PO Box 958
Jackson, MS 39205

Phone: (601) 987-1212

_*Please contact the Mississippi Department of Public Safety - Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Master Sergeant Hood


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

+1


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

+1


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Master Sergeant Hood


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace Master Sergeant Hood

Wow 26 years gone in a heart beat.

You'll be missed


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sergeant Hood.


----------

